
The Koch Brothers' Dirty War on Solar Power - kafkaesq
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-koch-brothers-dirty-war-on-solar-power-20160211
======
marvel_boy
It's the same in Spain. Despite the sunny climate even exist a law to keep
people out of solar installations.

